# Holster recomendation



## curly1943 (Jun 30, 2014)

I carry a Ruger SR9c iwb but have not found a holster that is comfortable. I use the appendex location this position works well because I mostly wear T-shirts and shorts. (it is hot here in south Texas) any recomendations welcome


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

https://www.concealmentexpress.com/products/ruger-sr9c-iwb-kydex-holster?variant=6801211719732


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

I’ve had good luck with JM Custom Kydex and Vedder.


----------

